# Survivorman coming back!



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

New episodes start 8/10... rev up those season passes.


----------



## littis (Oct 25, 2003)

I didn't know about this show so I've been enjoying previous episodes until then.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

yikes, 
thanks for the heads up op!!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

For some reason, my Tivo is recording every airing of the new episode. I tried changing the season pass from new & repeats to first run only and its still picking them up. Annoying!! I am glad the show is back though. Watch a real survivor instead of Bear 'Holiday Inn' Grylls.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

WhiskeyTango said:


> For some reason, my Tivo is recording every airing of the new episode. I tried changing the season pass from new & repeats to first run only and its still picking them up. Annoying!! I am glad the show is back though. Watch a real survivor instead of Bear 'Holiday Inn' Grylls.


Good catch. I record these for the wife, so I didn't notice the duplication. I've got a FRO ARWL for this and, so far, it's recorded one _Amazon_ and four _Kalahari_'s. It was set to record yet another _Kalahari_ about 15 minutes from now and another _Amazon_ later this week. The problem might be with the original air date. For instance, the _Amazon_ episode that it recorded on 08/13/07, has an original air date of 08/17/07. So, TiVo probably thinks it's a different episode or something (there doesn't appear to be an episode number).


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

I setup the season pass from the beginning to only record first run, and it recorded a bunch of the same episode. What's going on with this? Also, I thought when the guide data had a (R) at the end of it that was the tag for re-run. Is it not? If it is, why isn't Tivo picking that up and avoiding recording the re-runs?


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

Bear "Holiday Inn" Grills? 

He seems pretty hard core to me.


----------



## AGBulls (Jul 30, 2007)

slydog75 said:


> Bear "Holiday Inn" Grills?
> 
> He seems pretty hard core to me.


Do yourself a favor and read this article:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/6911748.stm

Bear has been proven a grade-A fake. It's all about Survirorman, the real genuine article.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

It seems Survivorman is more about using what you got stranded with to survive and eventually mabye try to get out... Man vs. Holiday Inn seems to be more about finding your way out of being lost. I like both shows and i can understand the criticism, but i like that Bear Grylls, even if it is fake, shows you what to do with this and that... that's not to say that survivorman doesn't... I also think Bear Grylls is able to do more since he doesn't have to walk a mile ahead, set up a camera and then walk back to get a shot of himself walking... But Les does remain to be the 'real' survivorman. :up:


----------



## littis (Oct 25, 2003)

I'm definitely impressed with Survivorman, but he sometimes falls short as well. One episode he wrapped his arm as though it was hurt, then later changed his mind and went back to two arms because it was too difficult. Granted he wasn't hurt but don't start what you can't finish. Also, he always states that if he can't get out he'll just wait for the rescue crew. That's not really surviving. It could go either way though...he does state he has to survive for only seven days.


----------



## aus1ander (Sep 17, 2004)

littis said:


> I'm definitely impressed with Survivorman, but he sometimes falls short as well. One episode he wrapped his arm as though it was hurt, then later changed his mind and went back to two arms because it was too difficult. Granted he wasn't hurt but don't start what you can't finish. Also, he always states that if he can't get out he'll just wait for the rescue crew. That's not really surviving. It could go either way though...he does state he has to survive for only seven days.


So what if he gave up on his "injured" arm? In the end, he always stays true to the situation he's in and emphasizes techniques in survival that everyone can learn from. Also, don't forget that for every major trek he makes, say across a large hill, he does it three times. One to other side to set up the camera, back to the beginning in order to film it from the start, and then once again back to his camera. Filming your own survival show is a pain in the ass--plus, don't forget that he's lugging around 60 pounds of camera equipment while not eating or drinking anything substantial for 7 days.

90% of the time, staying put and waiting to be rescued is the better decision than venturing out to see if you can get yourself out of your situation. Survival is just that--keeping your body sustained until someone can help you. How many times have we heard of the story of someone getting stranded in the mountains, in a car, in the middle of winter, and are stupid enough to venture out in the elements to find help? And die because of it. The essence of survival is finding shelter, fire, and food/water, and waiting it out. Only when you know where you're going, and you have a decent chance of bringing supplies with you without risk of exposure, do you venture out on your own to find your way out.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

BBC said:


> "The programme explicitly does not claim that presenter Bear Grylls' experience is one of unaided solo survival.


This is referring to a British series called Born Surivivor. In Man v. Wild they do explicity state that he's not recieving any aid. I'm hoping this isn't the same show with a different name. I'm also hoping nothing on Man Vs. Wild is fake and until I see proof that it is, I really enjoy and am impressed with Bear.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

slydog75 said:


> This is referring to a British series called Born Surivivor. In Man v. Wild they do explicity state that he's not recieving any aid. I'm hoping this isn't the same show with a different name. I'm also hoping nothing on Man Vs. Wild is fake and until I see proof that it is, I really enjoy and am impressed with Bear.


It's the same show.

From the bottom of the article:



> The series was originally made for the Discovery Channel in the US and was acquired for UK transmission by Channel 4.


and another article mentioning Discovery specifically...

http://www.reuters.com/article/televisionNews/idUSN2439321520070724?pageNumber=1


----------



## WallyDilbert (Nov 18, 2006)

I can't wait. I really like watching Les out there.


----------



## DaveLessnau (Nov 10, 2000)

The problem with multiple recordings is back. This morning, the wife noticed that there were two identical recordings of _Survivorman: South Pacific_ sitting on the TiVo (FRO ARWL). Once again, the problem is the date on the program. Even though they both recorded on 09/14/07, the TiVo information screen gives the first air date as 09/20/07 (6 days in the future). Check your To Do list for repeated recordings.


----------



## Warhawks (Apr 9, 2007)

I also noticed several repeat recordings of survivorman. I also have OCC repeating on several occastions on Discovery HD Theater. The details always says "Teaming up to build a bike..."


----------

